# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Είμαι ανασφαλής!

## kalli

Καλημέρα σας!
Είμαι γύρω στα 30, πετυχημένη στη δουλειά της! Πολλοί θα ζήλευαν όλα όσα έχω πετύχει μόνη μου, τις σπουδές μου, τη δουλειά μου...και εγώ νιώθω δυνατή οταν τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτα! Στα επαγγελματικά ωραία πάνε τα πράγματα, ενώ στα προσωπικά μου το αντίθετο! 
Οι σχέσεις μου είχαν όλες προβλήματα, ζήλευα. Στις αρχές με διεκδικούσαν και όταν άρχιζα να νιώθω πράγματα με έπιανε η ανασφάλεια μου! Πω πω, αν με έβλεπα απέξω, θα έλεγα "καλά αυτή έχει πολλά θέματα, καθόλου αυτοπεποίηθηση, ανασφαλής!". Τώρα είμαι με ένα παιδι που με καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα, έχει κατανόηση και είναι συζητήσιμος, με το πρόβλημα μου, όμως είναι ένας άνθρωπος που με ερωτεύτηκε βλέποντας μία κοπέλα δυναμική, δραστήρια, με αυτοπεποίθηση (έτσι φαίνομαι σε καποιον στην αρχή). Τι μου συμβαίνει; Προφανώς κάτι με έκανε να νιώθω έτσι, μόλις νιώσω συναισθήματα για τον άλλον, νιώθω αδύναμη να τον κρατήσω, γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι μόλις καταλάβει την ανασφάλεια μου, θα με απομυθοποιήσει. Ζηλέυω πολύ! Απο την άλλη έχω όλα όσα μπορεί να έχει μια κοπέλα γαι να νιώθει full αυτοπεποίθηση! Εγώ γιατί δεν εχω; 
Κάποτα είχα πάει σε έναν σύμβουλο, γιατί στην προηγούμενη σχέση μου, έβαλα τον έαυτό μου να περνάει δραματικά δύσκολές καταστάσεις, που δε μου άξιζαν. Εκέινος μου είπε γιατί δεν λειτουργώ στα προσωπικά μου με την ίδια δύναμη και σιγουριά όπως στα επαγγελματικά. Δεν ξέρω...Νιώθω, όντως, πιο σίγουρη στον επαγγελματικό τομέα παρά στον προσωπικό. Σα να μη έχω τις ικανότητες να κάνω έναν άντρα να με αγαπήσει, να τον κρατήσω...Αφήστε που νιώθω ότι ο τωρινός μου σύντροφος, λόγω της έντονης και ανήσυχης προσωπικότητας του, θα με βαρεθεί αν με γνωρίσει καλύτερα...
Έχω πολλά θεματάκια; Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας και δώστε λίγο φως σε αυτό που μου συμβαίνει...Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους; Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο; Χρειάζεται να δω καπως αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα; Χρειάζεται να γνωρίσω περισσότερο τον εαυτό μου; Να τον αγαπήσω;(σας ζάλισα)

----------


## Remedy

ναι βρε, ειναι συχνο φαινομενο, αλλα εσυ αναγνωριζεις ΗΔΗ οτι δεν σου λειπει τπτ για να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, απλα για καποιον λογο δεν την εχεις .
δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να ψαχνουμε το γιατι.. ισως δεν σου εδινε αρκετη σημασια ο πατερας σου η να μην ησουν σιγουρη για την αγαπη του, τι να σου πω...

σημασια εχει ΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ.
στο τωρα λοιπον, εχουσα μια καλη βαση, που ειναι η αναγνωριση απο σενα οτι αυτο αποτελει προβλημα και σου χαλαει τις σχεσεις, αλλα και οτι στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχεις κανεναν λογο για να νοιωθεις και να λειτουργεις ετσι, μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να το κοντρολαρεις συνειδητα, εστω κι αν απο μεσα σου αρχισει να σε τρωει παλι.
για αρχη, να μην επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου να το εκδηλωνει.
λες οτι ζηλευεις.
να μην κανεις σκηνες. ζηλευε απο μεσα σου. λεγε τα σε μια μια φιλη σου. μην βγαζεις σε αυτον ολη την ανησυχια σου .
οταν δεν υπαρχει λογος φυσικα, δεν ενννοω να αδιαφορεις...
σιγα σιγα και καθως θα βλεπεις οτι η ανησυχια σου ηταν και παλι αβασιμη κι οτι αυτος ειναι ακομα μαζι σου, θα αρχισεις να το νοιωθεις και λιγοτερο.
το να λουζεις τον αλλο με ολη την "υστερια" που μπορει να σου βγαινει για λογους ανασφαλειας, δεν την καθυσηχαζουν, αντιθετα την τροφοδοτουν. εκπαιδευεις τον εαυτο σου να φερεται παντα ετσι, κανεις και τον αλλο να το περιμενει, γινεσαι κουραστικη και καταπιεστικη και στο τελος χαλας την σχεση σου...

----------


## kalli

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω και αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να μην ξανακάνω. Χρειάζεται να εκπαιδεύσω τον εαυτό μου προς την άλλη κατεύθυνση, να "πνίξω" τους φόβους μου...Σ ευχαριστώμε βοηθάς πολύ, Remedy

----------


## crazy_diamond

Kalli, γεια :)

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα αυτό που γράφεις ''να πνίξεις'' τους φόβους σου. Είναι και αυτοί δικό σου κομμάτι και κάπου πατάνε μέσα σου, για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχουν. 
Συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλό να μην ξεφορτώνεις όλη την ώρα τα θέματά σου και τις ανασφάλειές σου στο σύντροφό σου, όμως λέω ναι και στις ερωτήσεις που κάνεις. Να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου και να τον αγαπήσεις.

Είναι πολύ θετικό που είσαι δυναμική και πετυχημένη, που τα πας καλά στα επαγγελματικά σου, όμως αυτό δεν αποκλείει να έχεις ως χαρακτήρας και μια πιο ευάλωτη και αδύναμη πτυχή. Δεν είναι κάτι κακό για το οποίο πρέπει να ντρέπεσαι. Αρκεί να γνωρίσεις και αυτή την πτυχή σου, να καταλάβεις γιατί νιώθεις έτσι, γιατί συμπεριφέρεσαι με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ώστε να μπορείς σιγά σιγά να ''αλλάξεις'' όσο το δυνατό τα στοιχεία που καταλαβαίνεις ότι σε δυσκολεύουν στη ζωή σου, στην καθημερινότητά σου, στις σχέσεις σου.

Νομίζω ότι πιστεύεις στις ικανότητές σου αλλά δεν εκτιμάς αρκετά τον εαυτό σου θεωρώντας ότι ο σύντροφός σου θα σε απομυθοποιήσει και θα σε απορρίψει μόλις ''δει'' και πέρα από τη δυναμική σου εικόνα, μόλις γνωρίσει τις αδυναμίες σου. Ναι, αλλά ως άνθρωποι έχουμε και αδυναμίες και αρνητικά στοιχεία στο χαρακτήρα μας. Και ναι είναι σημαντικό να μας πλησιάζουμε, να μας γνωρίζουμε, να μας αποδεχόμαστε καθώς και να δουλεύουμε αυτά που καταλαβαίνουμε ότι μας δυσκολεύουνε να είμαστε καλά. 
Όσο σημαντικό είναι να μην κρυβόμαστε, αλλά να αφήνουμε το σύντροφό μας να μας γνωρίσει όπως είμαστε, να μας αγκαλιάσει, ακόμα και να ζητάμε την κατανόηση και τη βοήθειά του σε κάποια δικά μας θέματα.

----------


## Sofia

> . Σα να μη έχω τις ικανότητες να κάνω έναν άντρα να με αγαπήσει, να τον κρατήσω...Αφήστε που νιώθω ότι ο τωρινός μου σύντροφος, λόγω της έντονης και ανήσυχης προσωπικότητας του, θα με βαρεθεί αν με γνωρίσει καλύτερα...
> Έχω πολλά θεματάκια; Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας και δώστε λίγο φως σε αυτό που μου συμβαίνει...Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους; Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο; Χρειάζεται να δω καπως αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα; Χρειάζεται να γνωρίσω περισσότερο τον εαυτό μου; Να τον αγαπήσω;(σας ζάλισα)


Γεια χαρα κ απο μενα...:)

Φυσικα κ συμβαινει κ σε άλλους. Μου συνεβαινε κ εμενα κ μου συμβαινει ακομα να εχω ενα σωρο ανασφαλειες. Νομιζω ομως πώς αν δεις ποιες ειναι μπορει να μαθεις καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου κ να τον αποδεχτεις κ με τις αδυναμιες του. Να δεις απο που πηγαζουν, πώς υπάρχουν κ ακομα πώς τροφοδοτουνται. ή κ πώς μπορεις να απαλλαγεις απο καποιες απο αυτες....

Εχεις ρωτησει τον συντροφο σου τί αγαπαει σε σενα? τί θαυμαζει? τί τον κραταει μαζι σου? οι απαντησεις σου μπορει να σε αφησουν με το στομα ανοιχτο...! νομιζω πώς οι γυρω μας μας αγαπανε γι αυτο που ειμαστε ή ακομα κ για στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μας που εμεις δεν εχουμε δει. ετσι μπορει κ ο φιλος σου να εχει δει πλευρες σου που εσυ δεν εχεις ανακαλυψει ή δεν εχεις αποδεχτει.ο συντροφος μας κ οι κοντινοι μας ανθρωποι μπορει να ειναι πολυ καλοι καθρεφτες του εαυτου μας.

Ευχομαι να βρεις τη δυναμη να ανακαλυψεις τα πιο σκοτεινα κομματια του εαυτου σου κ να κανεις κατι γι αυτα. Και να τα αφησεις να υπάρχουν κ να βρουν φωνη...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ουφ..
εχω ανασφαλειες ή ειμαι ανασφαλης?
αναρωτιεμαι καποιες φορες...οταν ολα γινουν βουνο και ενα χαρακτηριστικο γινει κατασταση,δυσκολευομαι περισσοτερο!!
Γι αυτο αγαπη μου δεξου τις ανασφαλειες σου,ναι βρε ειμαι ζηλιαρα πχ..και προχωρα σκεπτομενη οτι ΟΛΟΙ εχουν αδυναμιες!!!

----------

